# 20s Marshall Wells Zenith headbadge colors?



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm working on a 1920's Marshall Wells Zenith Motobike that is a dead ringer for the 1926 Mead at:
http://www.nostalgic.net/index.asp?S=arc/bicycles/1926+Mead+Ranger+1.jpg
Other details are a New Departure Model A rear hub, ND SM front hub, and (formerly) nickel plated armored wood wheels.  Stripping the black corrosion off of the headbadge, it looks like it may have been painted in a crescent around the outside and across the "Zenith" text in the middle.  Any ideas on what color this area might have been painted, or whether other Marshall Wells badges were painted?  Original colors seem to be a black headtube and darts and red overall.  This is a cosmetically very rough bike so it's hard to tell.
Thanks in advance!


----------

